

The Rumble 2012 Refresher - proksoup
http://jsfiddle.net/Zhv7k/2/

======
proksoup
This refreshes that page that says "Stay tuned. The archive of the debate will
be posted shortly." that some of ya'all are refreshing anyways right now.

Note: Must be logged in to see status.

~~~
proksoup
And nevermind, it's live.

